# pregnacare after embryo transfer?



## Mitz (May 17, 2013)

Hi, Im going to have my embryo transfer on Monday and ive been taking pregnacare prenatal for months.

Should I switch to pregnacare pregnancy now or would it be ok to carry on taking the prenatal ones? 

The pregnacare pregnancy ones have extra things in them which I thought might give my embryo/s a better chance during the 2WW.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this as im not quite sure what to do? 

Mitz x


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi mitz I took pregnacare conception all the way thro 2ww and maybe a week after my bfp then went on the normal pregnacare ones 

good luck for transfer and the 2ww    you get your bfp x


----------



## Mitz (May 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i just finished the conception box then swapped over. don't think it matters, think it would matter more the other way around (ie taking the normal ones before transfer).


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think it would be a problem to finish the box before you swap either, I actually took regular Pregnacare the whole way through tx and never used the conception version.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

in which case i think sarahSD and i rather prove the case since we're both pregnant, regardless of which version of pregnacare we were taking at the time. I think there is more selenium in the conception version which is supposed to aid implantation but if implantation isn't the problem in the first place, might make no difference. so take whichever you like.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

My clinic tells you to change to the pregnancy version from ET onwards but I think it's more for PMA!

If you were trying naturally you wouldn't bother swapping before you'd even got a bfp so I'm sure it makes no difference, as the others said.

Good luck!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Supplement with some brazil nuts for extra selenium if you think you need it (I did that).


----------

